# Easter Traditional Foods



## debodun (Mar 24, 2021)

Does your family have any foods that are traditionally consumed on Easter?


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2021)

It seems that my mom always boiled a ham. Can't remember if there were any side dishes that were consistent. Probably some form of potatoes - scalloped or_ au gratin _come to mind.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 24, 2021)

*Usually baked ham here too.  I honestly do not remember the sides she made with it.  Another "tradition" as a Catholic, on Holy Saturday, there would be a "blessing of the food" at the church. People would bring a basket of foods, representing out Easter meal, and the priest would bless out meal.*


----------



## Ceege (Mar 24, 2021)

Ham, sweet potatoes, homemade apple sauce, other vegetables, rolls, and some kind of fruit pie.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 24, 2021)

We usually had some combination of the following ham, kielbasa, hard-boiled eggs, horseradish, a jello creation, cabbage salad, carrot coins, cheese potatoes, and fresh asparagus if it was available.

Dessert was usually a three-layer coconut cake and a mile-high lemon meringue pie or lemon squares.

I usually make a scaled-down lower carb version with a vacuum-packed ham steak, kielbasa, horseradish, cauliflower cheese, and fresh asparagus.

Dessert is usually mixed berries with whipped cream and a few pieces of SF chocolate.

The real Easter treat was leftover ham ground with sweet pickles and mixed with mayonnaise as a ham salad sandwich spread!


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2021)

Since I've been cooking for myself, I've been having baked lamb cubes or boneless pork chops for the protein part - perhaps sweet potatoes or a baked potato and Brussels sprouts. This was last year's meal:


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 24, 2021)

Mom's ham with her sweet sauce were the best thing I ever ate. Just looking at it while she continuously basted it covered with cloves and pineapple slices.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 24, 2021)

Yeah, my mom would do the traditional ham. I'm not a ham fan so chocolate bunnies were more to my taste.


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Yeah, my mom would do the traditional ham. I'm not a ham fan so chocolate bunnies were more to my taste.


With a side of jelly beans?


----------



## terry123 (Mar 24, 2021)

Had to have the ham with the pineapple rings on top and all the sides.  Always a basket of Reese's eggs and Cadbury  eggs.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 24, 2021)

We always did the hard boiled eggs and colored them for the hunt.  Tried to be sure we found all of them after each hunt.  Those were the good old days and I miss them.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 24, 2021)

debodun said:


> Does your family have any foods that are traditionally consumed on Easter?


We used to have a honey baked ham on Easter.  My father used to buy it but he's gone now as well as my relatives who have left the state.  

We also used to have Keilbasa, potato salad, rolls.  When I was real young we'd go to my grandparents and have a huge feast with sausages, mashed potatoes and gravy, ham.  My aunts would make these beautiful colored eggs.  I still don't know how they made those--not your regular dyed eggs--but rather festive looking ones.


----------



## jujube (Mar 24, 2021)

Ham here, too, with lots of sides.  Devilled eggs were a must.  My grandmother would always bake an "Easter Egg Cake" and decorate it lavishly.  The other constant was a large bowl of fruit salad with lots of maraschino cherries.


----------



## Jules (Mar 24, 2021)

Ham & devilled eggs.  Turkey was sometimes the alternative.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 24, 2021)

We dyed eggs the night before Easter and they were left out in a basket after the egg hunt the following day sometimes longer, not one person died from eggs being left out. 
My Easter basket was all I was concerned about. 
We had ham for as long as I can remember and I served it as well. My daughter is following the same tradition. Generally we had sweet potatoes, and vegetables that varied from year to year. 
Dessert was usually buns that my Czech grandmother would make. Filled with poppy seed, prunes or apricots. 
I'm not quite sure why we had ham every year because all the men in the family hated it. Some of the men served in the army and had ham almost every night. 
My hubby was in the air force and he had ham on a regular basis also. Yet every Easter the ham was on the table. 
I guess tradition won out.
We are going to my daughters home for Easter this year and my hubby asked what we will be having. 
Sure enough, ham!


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 24, 2021)

Lamb. Always lamb. Leg of lamb, rack of lamb, whole lamb, etc.

And my grandma always made Fastnachtsküchle!


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 24, 2021)

Baked ham
Devilled eggs
Potato Salad
Watergate salad or a mandarin orange salad
Green beans

And plenty of 'gas' afterwards.

Might change the potato salad to this yummy side dish.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> With a side of jelly beans?


I used to date a guy who loved black jelly beans. He would eat them all.   Thought of him the other day when at the store..saw bags of the black ones.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 25, 2021)

Do any of you 'peeps' make homemade 
Hot Cross Buns?​


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 25, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> I used to date a guy who loved black jelly beans. He would eat them all.   Thought of him the other day when at the store..saw bags of the black ones.


Licorice flavored?


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Licorice flavored?


I think so.  I do not remember now


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 25, 2021)

Baked ham with potato salad.

Our fave!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 25, 2021)

Either roast leg of Lamb or Ham
Kielbasa, horseradish
Mashed or scalloped potatoes
Asparagus or Peas
My aunt's desserts; chocolate cream pie or ice-box cake.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 30, 2021)

Hot cross buns for breakfast before church.  Dinner was ham, scalloped potatoes and I don't remember what else.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 30, 2021)

I have not eaten anything and am drooling like crazy!! lol


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 30, 2021)

Memories of Mom getting up very early to start prepping and cooking.  The smell of the ham was heavenly.  I don't know how she could afford to buy all of the foods which included a huge ham; but she managed somehow.


----------



## twinkles (Mar 30, 2021)

ham decorated with  pineapple and cherries sprinkled with brown sugar---potatoe salad---baked beans--jello and creamcheese salad- boiled eggs


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2021)

My lamb is marinating in the fridge as I type this. Lamb cubes in oil, lemon juice, garlic powder, rosemary and oregano.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 3, 2021)

Easter Dinner on Two Sheet Pans​
Easter dinner for four comes together easily in a little over an hour when you cook it on a pair of sheet trays. With tender asparagus, sweet glazed carrots, a decadent potato gratin, roasted ham, and even homemade biscuits, there's plenty to eat with little fuss.
Get the Recipe: Easter Dinner on Two Sheet Pans.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks Pam!  Don't have anyone to cook for but if I ever do, I've got the recipe!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 3, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Thanks Pam!  Don't have anyone to cook for but if I ever do, I've got the recipe!


It's perfect, isn't it?  Especially for one or two persons.


----------

